# New Pad Mount



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

Most of the time UG is set up as a closed loop system, with one open point. 

He's going to close the open point so the whole loop is connected, then will open the feeders going to/from your customer's padmount (opening the loop again) and splice on to allow the feeders to reach the new padmount. 

HV elbows are the ends of the feeders inside the padmount, they're designed to be inserted with a hotstick, and most of the ones in use now are designed to be loadbreaking, so the can be inserted/removed live. 

Remember, the Utilities (or at least the line trades side of it) mandate is to keep people powered up, so they make money, so everything is designed to support that.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

So therefore, he needs to go into the pad mount of the customer before & after to de energize the cables. Then he can freely work, while everyone else is back-fed.

Very interesting... Thank you. 
It's amazing they know where the open points are. The commercial park is 50 years old, pre computer days !!


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

Prints. 

Seriously, they should have prints of everything. Probably stored on microfiche then scanned into computer readable formats. 

The POCO I work for has done all that, then had new CAD drawings done over the originals when things are updated or changed.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah what he said!


----------

